# A young owl (pic) watched us do chores in our barn last nite



## PattySh (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful young owl  (probably 1/2 adult size)displaced by the recent 30 inches of snowfall. He/she seemed starving and scared. Sat quiety in the rafters and on the electric fence charger while we did chores watching. I felt bad for him, Had a dead partially frozen chicken I intended to compost. Left it out in the aisleway for the bird. Poor thing. We've seen an unusual amount of owls this year during the daytime. I think with the deep snow they are very hungry. Maybe it will kill a few mice! Is it a hazard for a goat ready to give birth? It didn't look like it wanted to approach the animals at all and seemed to be a juvenile. What kind is it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2011)

What a pretty owl. I wouldn't think it would harm the goats. Looks too small. Maybe you can find out what else you can feed him and maybe he will stay around and get rid of mice and rats for you.


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Aw, he is so pretty!  It looks like a Barred Owl to me....here's a link

http://www.owlpages.com/owls.php?genus=Strix&species=varia

I don't think he is a danger to your baby goats....althoug the barn mice better watch out!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 10, 2011)

aw, hes so cute. I like owls a lot and am 99.9 percent sure that it is a Barred owl. I don't think he should be a problem with your goats. 
If you would have a Great Horned Owl or a Great Gray then that would be a problem for your chickens. (Great Gray Owls can get to be 30 inches in body length)


----------



## Electric (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, this is a barred owl.


----------



## julieq (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful owl!  We had two barn owl babies come down stairs in our vintage dairy barn last year.  DH had to put on welding gloves, pick them up (with much flapping and screaming from the babies) and gently carry them back upstairs to their parents.  Fortunately they stayed put up there until they could fly!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 10, 2011)

Little bugger was after mice in the barn during the daytime today. If he isn't going to hurt the goats he can stay. Lucklily my rabbits are caged, originally he was in the rabbit area. I don't think he realized they were behind wire! Bird seems so calm, doesn't seem to bother him when we are in the barn. What an awesome looking bird. Thanks everyone for identifying him.


----------



## chicks & ducks (Mar 11, 2011)

What a cool looking visitor! I do hope you manage to get him to stick around. What a sweet face.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would love one of those in my barn.  Lots of mice.  

Very regal and noble looking bird.  Beautiful!


----------

